# ECB Homemade Workstation/Cart



## supervman (May 29, 2008)

I ran across this and found it a pretty cool idea. 
Scroll down for the homemade ECB cart. 

http://www.eaglequest.com/~bbq/smokehouses.html

Cheap, easy and practical to me.


----------



## walking dude (May 29, 2008)

looks good, tho wish it was for a ecb gourmet........then it would rock


----------



## bbq bubba (May 29, 2008)

Whats the difference Dude??


----------



## supervman (May 29, 2008)

Don't know what the gourmet looks like but the cart set up should be able to be easily modified to fit your needs, don't you think?


----------



## walking dude (May 29, 2008)

well, you have to be able to LIFT it up a bit to move the body away.......don't see how to do that, with this design


----------



## walking dude (May 29, 2008)

read above/below, depending on how you view the threads........


----------



## Dutch (May 29, 2008)

Steve, the gourmet model has the base, body and the lid. This allows you to use the base unit and the lid like a small grill.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 11, 2008)

The Gourmet has a larger, vented charcoal box and it doesn't have legs like the ECB. Instead of legs, the cooking chamber rests on the base.

IMHO, those differences are worth the extra $12.


----------



## kookie (Jun 12, 2008)

Still a nice idea for someone with an ecb..............


----------

